# Poll: What Lever machine do you own?



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

*What lever machine(s) do you own?*​
Londonium I (Mk I)712.73%Londinium I (Mk II)1018.18%Bezzera Strega23.64%Europiccola1018.18%Arrarex Caravel23.64%Elektra Microcasa23.64%Quickmill Veloce35.45%Gaggia Factory 10623.64%Gaggia Factory 10523.64%Other1527.27%


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Thought a 'poll' would be an interesting way of seeing who owns what machine here







I'll DELETE if nobody thinks it's a good idea.

A follow up of this post http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17117-Who-owns-a-lever-machine/page11

Coffeechap - Londinium 1, Londonium L2, conti one group, lapavonis, Elektra microcasa, la cimbali

Systemic Kid - LI Mk 1 - LI Mk II - Arrarex Caravel

drude - Londinium I*

dfk - QuickMill Veloce

aaronb - Londinium I

Jollybean - Arrarex Caravel

Heligan - Londinium I

TonyW - Londinium I

Coastal coffee - gaggia factory 106

dogday38 - gaggia factory 105

Taxiboy- La Pavoni europiccola

Soll - Bezzera Strega ( Feeling a tad intimidated with all these L1's around)

NickR - Londinium I

Geordie Boy - Bezzera Strega

Chris Wilson - La Pavoni Europiccola

tribs - Quickmill Veloce Prototype

Orangertange- L1 and La Pavoni

aFiercePancake - Arrarex Caravel (Type I), 1970 Olympia Cremina 67, 1979 Olympia Club

VTG - Gaggia Achille

iroko-Londinium I

GVDub - Londinium I, Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.1), Arrarex Caravel (Type 1.2), Zerowatt Caravel Ursula

jonners - 1972 Olympia Cremina

Delfi -La Pavoni Europiccola

MarkyP - Londinium I

eurorocket - Londinium L1

sjenner - Londinium L1

Hazza - Elektra Microcasa

Suferick - Europiccola (pre-Millennium)

oop north - Londinium I

Ziobeege_72 - Londinium I, La Pav Europiccola; ex Ponte Vecchio Lusso and Caravel (still miss her!)

billcoxfam Londinium I

spune - Europiccola

CamV6 - Londinium L1 Luxe

Nobeans - londinium L1

Dano - Quickmill Veloce

666tyler - Elektra microcasa a leva, Arrarex Caravel mk1, Gaggia Gilda 54 (in restoration), zerowatt ca310 (badged Aurora)

No big name! - Izzo Pompeii dual fuel 2 group; La Pavoni 'Pub' dual fuel 2 group

wintoid - Olympia Cremina 2002 and Arrarex Caravel v1.0 resplendent in yellow

tokyomb - Londinium L1

working dog - Londinium L1

DannyMontez - Europiccola

Phil104 - LI

JP19810 - Londinium I

G1HSG LaPav Pro

Bigpikle - La Pavoni Europiccola

Richard Penny - La Pavoni Europiccola

Unoll - Arrarex Caravel

Gryphon - Londinium I

malling - Arrarex Caravel

stevogums- Londinium L1

aphelion - Londinium L1

PreCoffeeCantankerousness - La Pavoni Europiccola

Conchord - La Peppina

Blackstone - lapav pro

arty11 - La Pavoni Professional

RoloD - Londinium 1 Robert Mclean - La Cimbali Microcimbali

Colio07 - Londinium L1

Japsers - LONDINIUM 1

@3aan - Astoria Fiore, Gaggia Orione 2gr., Gaggia America

Martinierius - mini Gaggia

Nyej La Pavoni Europiccola

databator - '96 La Pavoni Pro

green123 - 2004 La Pavoni Europiccola

slas111- londinium L1

pizzaman383 - DIY spring lever (La Graziella boiler, Rossi spring group, PID temp controls)

Drc - Quickmill Veloce

Tewdric - Londinium L1

Sami - Londinium I Mk II


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

MartinB - Gaggia G106/La Pavoni Professional


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Londinium 1 mk1 here too!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got a La Pavoni Europiccola, though not used it yet lol


----------



## Lord Fluff (Jul 27, 2015)

Bezzera Strega as of this time yesterday! Loving it so far - Expobar Brewtus IV going up for sale on here very shortly!


----------



## PuFFaH (Aug 21, 2015)

Bezzera Strega, recent purchace


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

L1 V1 Luxe.

I know there's afew caravel owners on the forum


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have JP19810's - Londinium I now by the way


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a la pavoni.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

iv'a 1989 Elektra Mcal used daily she won't die, so looks like I'm never to get a Londinium.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

La-Pavoni, Stradivari Gran Romantica SGR


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Just secured a Europiccola* and am awaiting delivery.

*or as someone on a respected US YT coffee channel called it, a Yuroppy Cola.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Gaggia Mini Lever, La Pavoni Europiccola on its way (pre M)


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there any reason you didn`t list Bosco, Izzo, Faema?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Zacconi Baby (arte Venezia) gives me perfect espresso every morning


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a la pavoni professional.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> I have a la pavoni professional.


How is it? I've always had an interest in lever machines


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> How is it? I've always had an interest in lever machines


It looks great, but unfortunately I haven't been able to use it yet. It's wrapped up as one of my xmas presents so will have to wait until 25 Dec to have a go hahaha.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> wait until 25 Dec to have a go hahaha.


Ho ho ho more like lol

Well looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> How is it? I've always had an interest in lever machines


Because they are amazing!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Ho ho ho more like lol
> 
> Well looking forward to seeing some pics


There is one sneak peek in the postie thread if you want to see how it looks.


----------



## morsefull (Nov 14, 2017)

Gaggia Achille here


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

L1 (2006)

Matt


----------



## Talk_Coffee (Sep 2, 2017)

2 group Izzo Valchiria PID. Love it more than the Slayer 1gr...


----------



## WTell (Jan 3, 2018)

My nearly finished Gaggia two group Tell .. (hello by the way) ?


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

My Piccino and Mignon and the new addition the La Pavoni Professional. Starting to get to grips.

<attachment></attachment>



*Save**Save*
​


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

OOOHHHH ~ its going to be a beast of a machine ! ! ! ! !


----------

